# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Windsurfen Rhein-Main ????

## Krabbe

Hallo!

....hab grad im schnen Norden das Surfen so halbwegs gelernt und hatte dabei irre viel Spass :Embarrassment: )

...mchte nun gern, von meinen jhrlichen Besuchen in nrdlichen Gefilden abgeseh`n, auch hier im Rhein-Main-Gebiet am Ball bleiben und regelmssig auf`s Wasser - hab jetzt den Langener Badesee im Auge und den Main-Kinzig-See.....an beiden Seen soll es Windsurf-Clubs geben; in Langen soll eine Mitgliedschaft wohl die einzige Mglichkeit sein den See zu nutzen!??? - hat jemand an einem der Seen Erfahrungen Erfahrungen gemacht??

Der Club in Kinzig hat eine HP mit einigen Info`s; Langen wre fr mich eingentlich nher und besser zu erreichen;leider kann ich hier nirgends eine Internetseite oder einen Kontakt ausfindig machen, vielleicht weiss hier jemand was???

Grssli & Danke schon mal!

----------


## anna32

da gibts auch noch den Aartalsee bei Bischofen, nrdlich von Gieen.
Am Kinzigsee kannst Du auch einfach nur Material leihen, ohne Mitglied zu sein. Hab ich auch gemacht, bevor ich mein eigenes Zeug hatte. Die sind da ganz nett, find ich.
Oder der Niedermooser See bei Freiensteinau (Vogelsbergecke), da gibt es auch einen Verleih und echt nette Leute! 
Gru, Andrea

----------


## Krabbe

Hi Andrea; lieben Dank fr die Info`s :Happy: ...war heute am Kinzigsee nur leider ging nur ein Hauch von Lftchen....werde aber auch mal die anderen Seen ringsrum versuchen; lieben Gruss Heike

----------


## windrder machen wind

hi

naja is wohl nicht ganz deine gegend aber im Rheinmeingebiet giebts noch 2 ganz nette seen.

1. der "Surfsee" in Biblis
    muss zu meiner schande alledings gestehen das ich (obwohl nur 6km bis dort) ich noch nie dort war
   an dem see giebts nen verleih ... is aber alles nicht sehr gro

2. der Silbersee in Bobenheim Roxheim (bei Worms) 
    dort surfen wir immer
    der see ist recht gro allerdings hat die schule dort dichtgemacht also kein verleih.

also vielleicht konnt ich ja helfen

----------


## elr

Eventuell interessant: Krombachtalsperre (im Westerwald)

Webcam:
http://www.scww.de/homepage/wetter/webcamneu.html

Wetter:
http://www.windfinder.com/weatherfor...ehlen-driedorf


Verleih hat leider nur Sonntags auf.

----------


## Leslie

Hey, das ist ja mal toll das man hier mal jemanden aus der gleichen Gegend trifft. Ich persnlich bin immer im Schotten am See (nennt sich Niddertalsperre) der ist viel grer als der Niedermoosersee und meiner Meinung auch schner zum surfen. Auerdem muss man wenn man mit Board ankommt nicht immer 5 Euro bezahlen. Die offizielle Surfschule dort hat allerdings leider zugemacht.

----------


## surfandy15

Hey, also ich fnd es cool wenn die surfer aus dem rhein-main-gebiet im neuen Forumbereich "wer? wo? wann?" eintragen wrden wann sie wo surfen. dann knnte man sich einfacher an einem spot treffen und neue surfer in der region (wie ich  :Happy:  ) knnten einfacher anschluss an andere surfer finden. also wenn einer lust hat: das nchste mal vorm surfen einfach kurz eintragen - vielleicht sieht man sich dann... hang loose

----------


## jerry91

> hi
> 
> naja is wohl nicht ganz deine gegend aber im Rheinmeingebiet giebts noch 2 ganz nette seen.
> 
> 1. der "Surfsee" in Biblis
>     muss zu meiner schande alledings gestehen das ich (obwohl nur 6km bis dort) ich noch nie dort war
>    an dem see giebts nen verleih ... is aber alles nicht sehr gro
> 
> 2. der Silbersee in Bobenheim Roxheim (bei Worms) 
> ...



Hallo, knntest du mal deine Erfahrungen zu fahrbaren Windrichtungen etc. am Silbersee schildern? Bin aus Frankfurt und wrde im hoffentlich strmischen Herbst gern mal dorthin fahren. Gru J.

----------

